# Eye Colour



## Aqua Vitae (Apr 6, 2013)

I have like hybrid eyes.....brown, but they have green flecks in them like paint chips


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Promethea said:


> That sounds awesome.. I wanna seee! XD










They look better when I take the picture outside but these are my eyes. They've been compared to dirty pond water already...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

KateMarie999 said:


> View attachment 74634
> 
> They look better when I take the picture outside but these are my eyes. They've been compared to dirty pond water already...


Wow, pretty.. reminds me of looking at all the different color stones in mountain streams. ^_^


----------



## personalityp (Jun 14, 2013)

Has anyone ever read any reasearch about correlations to eyecolor? What did they find?


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Brownish amber. Tho they change with the light and the smokey eyes make up.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh come on, obviously some people lied about having green eyes. Only 2% of the world's population has green eyes. And even adjusting for what countries people are most likely to post from, only 15% of people from the U.S. and 16% of people from Europe have green eyes.

Anyway my eyes are hazel. The middle part is brown and the outside part is grayish-brownish-green.


----------



## Silent Night (Jan 11, 2012)

I voted a bunch of colours. My eyes are actually multi-coloured! The colours usually always present are green and grey, but my eyes will shift to different shades of those colours plus different shades of blue will appear, yellow, and occasionally brown/hazel. They change based on my mood and the weather. In essence, I don't really know what my eye colour standing alone would be. So, on those forms where you have to fill your eye colour and the like out, I have to think about what to put. I usually just settle on green or grey. :crazy:


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Dark dirt brown, like most of the world.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

My eyes change colors. Usually, they can go anywhere from hazel to amber... but depending on the amount of sun they get, especially in summer, they can be red-ish or go towards something between amber and a soft orange.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

my eyes are brown. apparently if you have blue eyes that means there's a genetic mutation in your DNA 0.o. I'd love to have purple eyes that would be so cool


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Dark brown.


----------



## joe2j (Jun 7, 2012)

gray


----------



## Nira (May 30, 2013)

Dark brown with a black edge.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

Mine are hazel.

They used to change colors often, but not as much anymore.


----------



## confetti.time (May 22, 2013)

My eyes are mainly blue, half my left eye is a dark brown and contrasts heavily with the rest of the blue in my eyes. I have asked a doctor about it and he says there's nothing to worry about  , it's still very noticeable.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

So I've got a question xD I said that my eyes were Hazel but I'm not a 100% sure... So I thought that I could take a picture ^^ (I was too lazy to put make up on xD)







and I don't know why but my flash was on and it did that to my eyes...







They look a bit grey and brown on this picture xD


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

ArtificiallyArtificial said:


> My eyes are mainly blue, half my left eye is a dark brown and contrasts heavily with the rest of the blue in my eyes. I have asked a doctor about it and he says there's nothing to worry about  , it's still very noticeable.


Heterochromia is a very rare occurrence and should be valued. It's an odd trait that usually occurs with a warped mutation or through physical mutiliation in the eyes. However it happened, be thankful as it is something to be appreciated.


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

@Kyora

Yes, your eyes are a beautiful shade of hazel. 

You can tell by the light amber speckles mixed in with a green/grey backdrop. I am sure they change entirely to green when wearing cyan/marsh green clothing.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Antichrist said:


> @Kyora
> 
> Yes, your eyes are a beautiful shade of hazel.
> 
> You can tell by the light amber speckles mixed in with a green/grey backdrop. I am sure they change entirely to green when wearing cyan/marsh green clothing.


Ok  Thanks for your answer ^^
I've never paid attention to that... I'll try to wear something cyan/marsh green once to see =D


----------



## neocultures (Jun 14, 2013)

Green


----------

